# after 9 months of design the liquidtt is finished



## freegeek (Jan 19, 2008)

NOTE TO MODS - PLEASE DO NOT DELETE THIS POST, I HAVE WRITTEN TO FORTITUDE AND VORTEX MULTIPLE TIMES ASKING FOR ADVERTISING DETAILS WITH NO RESPONSE. CAN YOU ASK SOMEONE TO GET IN TOUCH SO THAT I CAN PLACE AN AD.
Anyway after about 600hours of work its finished, I just got the Engine oil temp, Trouble code clear and misfire display finished and tested at the weekend.
All the info can be found on the new web site http://www.racediagnostics.com
I also decided to drop the price after my last post and you guys said it was too expensive.
Some new pics


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

Wow, that looks much better than when first shown!! Good work


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_Wow, that looks much better than when first shown!! Good work

X2 looks awesome!! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (scoTT la rock)*

x3!
love the silver bezel...glad to see pricing came down somewhat too ($335 for the kit if you're wondering)


_Modified by Murderface at 6:20 PM 4-14-2008_


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

Sweet!!!!!


_Modified by vaultpsu at 6:29 PM 4-14-2008_


----------



## freegeek (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*

Yes, it can do both.


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (freegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *freegeek* »_Yes, it can do both.

Haha I posted in excitement without checking out the site, but the videos you have really sell it for me. Looks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*

Are u kidding me??? why arnt there more posts on this...thats the coolest f$#ing thing i have seen in a long time......i cant see a close up of the a/f meter but it looks like a wideband reading if thats the case the gauge just paid for itself on that alone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif !!!


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (giacTT)*

Looks pretty cool. 
Couple of questions though. Where does it take the oil temp reading from? Same with AF? Is there a different unit for pre Can bus cars?


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

could u make one with a black backround?


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

very nice.


----------



## Sebastion (Feb 11, 2006)

This looks awesome, but does it really only have one button?


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: (Sebastion)*








i must have one.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Sebastion)*

he has a demo somewhere and i believe its a toggle and a button


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

so its basically got a g tech pro...... for 0-60 hp ect.... a wideband.....boost gauge and some other stuff


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (giacTT)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif very impressed like I was when I first saw it... and I would be buying one right now.......... If I hadn't traded the TT for a S4








soooo... will there be a S4 model comming out?? if so I won't bother buying a boost gauge lol


----------



## freegeek (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Looks pretty cool. 
Couple of questions though. Where does it take the oil temp reading from? Same with AF? Is there a different unit for pre Can bus cars? 

The oil temp comes from block 50 of the instrument cluster diagnostics communication. the AF comes from the engine management block 31.
All the data is derived from the KW1281 diagnostics port except for the G-force data, so doesn't yet work with the MK2 TT CAN bus, later.


----------



## freegeek (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: (golfzex)*

I have a few customers who are ordering the kit and plan to paint the aluminuim fascia black. 
The other option is to buy the carbon fibre version.


----------



## freegeek (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: (Sebastion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sebastion* »_This looks awesome, but does it really only have one button? 

Its a 5 position joystick.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (freegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *freegeek* »_
so doesn't yet work with the MK2 TT CAN bus, later.


But it does work with Mk1 CAN-Bus, right?


----------



## freegeek (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Yes, the CAN bus doesn't actually come out the the diagnostics port on any TT, it is used internally. They all have a common diagnostics port implementing KW1281, which is used by vag-com.
In fact it will work with virtually any VAG car older than about 3 years old.
I plan to create a list and update here. http://racediagnostics.com/cms...orted


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (freegeek)*

WOW this is nice
the GUI looks like it
would work great as a 
touch screen, is it possible?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I love what you've done here.
I'm not sure yet if I'm gonna jump in on this yet
but I hope you get some $$$ for all the good work
and development for this.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (freegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *freegeek* »_
The oil temp comes from block 50 of the instrument cluster diagnostics communication. the AF comes from the engine management block 31.
All the data is derived from the KW1281 diagnostics port except for the G-force data, so doesn't yet work with the MK2 TT CAN bus, later.


Interesting - I'll need to check block 50 on VagCom as I didn't realize we could monitor oil engine temp. I wonder if this is the temp sensor that is rumored to be located within the oil level sensor in the pan.
So the AF is block 31 - so on the early cars it's a derivative of the narrowband readings and on the later cars it is based upon their wideband reading. Pretty cool.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

damn thats amazing


----------



## freegeek (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Oil temp is an important one as I don't like to get on to the power till its warmed up and it does lag behind the coolant temp quite a bit.


----------



## freegeek (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Joe, have a look on page 84 of this pdf (3Mbyte), it describes the temp sensor. 
http://www.wikitt.org/wikiTT/images/2/29/Ttc.pdf


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (freegeek)*

this is very cool!!
i would be all over this if it was the smaller 52mm size so that i could still use the air vent with the modshack ring....


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (freegeek)*

Thanks - great info in the PDF.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (freegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *freegeek* »_I have a few customers who are ordering the kit and plan to paint the aluminuim fascia black. 
The other option is to buy the carbon fibre version.

im not feeling the CF one, sooooooo your saying you cant make one in black?


----------



## freegeek (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: (golfzex)*

I haven't got any painting experience or facilities.
I buy the aly from here, but the problem is they colour before they cut, which is no good for the inside edge of the aperture for the LCD.
http://www.schaeffer-ag.de/en/....html


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (freegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *freegeek* »_I haven't got any painting experience or facilities.
I buy the aly from here, but the problem is they colour before they cut, which is no good for the inside edge of the aperture for the LCD.
http://www.schaeffer-ag.de/en/....html

neither do i, im the consumer lol
i guess i wont be getting one.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (golfzex)*

You're not getting one because its not black? Seriously? Is Krylon that expensive?


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (golfzex)*

spray paint +gloss


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_You're not getting one because its not black? Seriously? Is Krylon that expensive?

no kidding


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*















to you man...this is some awesome stuff


----------



## freegeek (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: (vwglinut)*

Did some interesting comparisons on a friends TT today, he felt he wasn't getting the power he was sold when he bought the moded car recently.
After a quick run I could see he was only getting 241 bhp vs the 270 he had been sold.
Here is a comparison of two 3rd gar runs from low speed, you can see the commad and actual boost levels and shapes are significantly different for the two maps.
He's heading back to the garage tomorow, for a discussion.
White line is command pressure, read area is the actual boost, with the actual boost peak recorded on the right.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (freegeek)*

I asked before, but is there going to be a way to show the info in imperial units (PSI, °F, etc)?


----------



## freegeek (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

It doesn't do it today but it is very easy to change the firmware to do this, the units used today are a mix of imperial and metric, just my personal presference.
I've got a short wish list which I'll add this to. I'll update the web site when I add the option, probably at the week end.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (freegeek)*

Anyone order one of these yet??? I'm up in the air on it and wanna hear some first hand reviews.


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (freegeek)*

I am so ordering one of this







Great work freegeek


----------



## PorscheTech997 (May 13, 2008)

ok video has me sold! Im buying one as soon as possible!


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

I've used one extensively at QDM this year. Awesome and neat little device!


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

To those in the US that want one of these, I am a distributor in the US. Please PM me for more information if you are interested.


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

I should also have units for "playing" at TT-East this year, so if you want to see it in person, be there!


----------



## MkITT225 (Apr 5, 2008)

I WANT ONE....does it "plug and play" with a 2001 TT 225?


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (MkITT225)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkITT225* »_I WANT ONE....does it "plug and play" with a 2001 TT 225?

+1
does it just plug into the obdII (dignostics)port


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (MkITT225)*

I have an '01 myself, and yes, it works just fine. It plugs in to the OBD. You can rewire/tap in to the rear of the port if you want to leave it open for VAG COM use, or just unplug it as needed to get to the OEM port.
PM me if you need more information or for purchase details.


_Modified by MCPaudiTT at 8:28 AM 5/28/2008_


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (vwglinut)*

I've seen this on the Home Shopping Network! WTF ? ? ?


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (MCPaudiTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MCPaudiTT* »_I have an '01 myself, and yes, it works just fine. It plugs in to the OBD. You can rewire/tap in to the rear of the port if you want to leave it open for VAG COM use, or just unplug it as needed to get to the OEM port.
PM me if you need more information or for purchase details.

_Modified by MCPaudiTT at 8:28 AM 5/28/2008_

Hey Mike, how's it going dude?


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (EvoJetta)*

Simply amazing. I don't know how I ever miseed this post.


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (EvoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvoJetta* »_
Hey Mike, how's it going dude? 

Doin' well, Sal. How are things on the left coast?


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (MCPaudiTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MCPaudiTT* »_
Doin' well, Sal. How are things on the BEST coast?









Things are going well Mike! Just taking it one day at a time dude. So when are you coming back to Cali? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sick_cabby_90 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (EvoJetta)*

Can this clear code?


----------



## Dyzee (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (sick_cabby_90)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sick_cabby_90* »_Can this clear code?

It took me under 30 seconds to find this answer on the website he posted.
Your turn.


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (sick_cabby_90)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sick_cabby_90* »_Can this clear code?

The answer is yes. It can read codes, clear codes, and do throttle body adaptation as well.


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Mike-
Send me an e-mail? PLZ


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (InTTruder)*

YGM


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

this is the most amazing mod ive ever seen for these cars, once i have money this is the next thing im getting without a doubt, great work bro


----------



## Senater_Cache (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: (TTguy30)*

Is there any reason why the European version wouldnt work here in the states?
Im thinking of having my buddy in germany ship one to me.
great toy !


----------



## Giannos (May 20, 2008)

Bump for a great product. I will be getting one of these as soon as I finish my BT project.


----------



## CubFan63 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: (GiannosTT225Q Roadster)*

I love mine. Recently took a trip from San Antonio to Arkansas, 12 hours up and 12 back, and was able to watch my intake, oil, exhaust and coolant temps any time I wanted. Plus boost, A/F, and my favorite on this trip... G FORCE!!
















Not that I knew what it was telling me, but fun to watch change through the turns.


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: after 9 months of design the liquidtt is finished (freegeek)*

Siiiiiccckk!!!


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: after 9 months of design the liquidtt is finished (durteeclean)*

for real. crazyyyy


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (Senater_Cache)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Senater_Cache* »_Is there any reason why the European version wouldnt work here in the states?
Im thinking of having my buddy in germany ship one to me.
great toy !

You don't have to order from Europe. As stated above, I am a distributor in the US. E-mail or PM me for more information.


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (MCPaudiTT)*

I have received several requests for information regarding display of Imperial units (psi, mph, etc.). This is an option that is being developed right now, and should be built in to a software release by the end of August. 
If you want to receive a notification when this is ready, e-mail me at [email protected] and I will let you know when it is built into the software in shipping units. All software upgrades are "free" of charge (cost of shipping only), so if you order a unit now, it only needs to be returned to me to upgrade the software once it is available (very quick turnaround).


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (MCPaudiTT)*

If it showed CF's (timing pull) also people wouldnt need a vag com....and i would buy one tomorrow :/


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (giacTT)*

Q: I’m interested in signing up for either a Forum Sponsor, Banner Advertiser or Classified Advertiser status; how do I do so? 
A: To sign up for either of the other level advertising positions, please go to http://www.vwvortex.com/about/contact.php and select "Advertising" from the drop down list.


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (giacTT)*

IIRC: it shows EVERYTHING VAG-Com can read, plus some.


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (InTTruder)*

HUH??? it shows timing pull and will give you CF's?


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

It reads all the VAG code according to the UK TT magazine in which it was featyred. I don't have one in my possession today (did at Quattro de Mayo, and will at TT-East). If VAG can do it, LiquidTT can do it. 
mcpauditt can get the real technical answer.


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (InTTruder)*

it can read codes....but it cannot give you cf's ...i dont think its set up for that.....if im wrong let me know and i will buy one tomorrow but i doubt it can


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (giacTT)*

IIRC, it does show if your timing gets pulled, but it is a little "hit or miss" due to communications. If you have a consistent pull, I think it would report it. My TT is out of commission at the moment, and I am headed out of town this weekend. I will look in to it next week...


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (MCPaudiTT)*

I checked today. It does not show timing pull. It does show misfires, but without having some I am not sure if it displays a global count or a count per cylinder...


----------



## MarTT (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: installed liquidTT - very nice*

Installed recently and am very impressed. (It's located temporarily in the passenger vent so my rider can do some exploring during a road trip coming up.) I picked this up from US Distributor MCPi. http://public.fotki.com/mcphil...idtt/


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

The new software version, 1.05, has arrived. This allows the unit to be shifted to Imperial Units. AFR has also been converted from Lambda to AFR.
http://public.fotki.com/mcphil....html


----------



## MarTT (Nov 17, 2004)

*liquid TT purchase opportunity*

Hey all looks like there is some interest in getting several purchased at a discount - over on the http://www.AudiForums.com board there is a group buy going on. See http://www.audiforums.com/m_930667/tm.htm for details. As I've said before, this is a great, quality unit that will amaze you.


----------

